# Vintage 1940’s 1950’s JC Higgins Elgin 26” Skip Tooth Men’s Tank Bike Patina



## tomsjack (Apr 5, 2020)

Vintage 1940’s 1950’s JC Higgins Elgin 26” Skip Tooth Men’s Tank Bike Patina On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1940-s-1950-s-JC-Higgins-Elgin-26-Skip-Tooth-Men-s-Tank-Bike-Patina/202895998664?


----------

